# Radkit Basic - Decorators dream.



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

With the new build plaster and drab paintwork now fully dried out, advised by the builders to not decorate for a min 6mths, we are now starting to decorate.

Found this BNIB Radkit on FB marketplace for a song.

It basically allows you to remove rads without draining down or losing any water/additives.

Isolate both valves, open the bleed screw to release the pressure, re-tighten, undo the pipework and slip the 2 rubber seals onto the open rad ends, tighten up the clamps and hey presto, rad sealed for removal.

Crap pics but hopefully you get the gist.
Brilliant if you've got decorating to do.





































Sent from my SM-G398FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Never knew these existed, thanks for posting up. Knowing my luck the valves wouldn't close off properly. The one rad I need to take off imminently is a pretty long run double double and I'm not feeling that strong


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

MDC250 said:


> Never knew these existed, thanks for posting up. Knowing my luck the valves wouldn't close off properly. The one rad I need to take off imminently is a pretty long run double double and I'm not feeling that strong


It's a great bit of kit Mike but I'd think that a double double long rad would be quite weighty when full.

Better pics here of the rubber seals that seal the rad outlets when clamped in place.

I only paid £15 for it but even at the £30 full price, I'd not hesitate to buy it.
Comes with spare rubber seals too.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've always used cling film and an elastic band!!

Regularly taking rads off as I never like painting behind them using a roller extension. Plus building the extension last few years rads are constantly on and off!! 

I used to use my wet hoover and drain the rad into that but then found it quicker with cling film or a plastic food bag. 

Fold the cling film several times into a square about 4inches Square and several layers thick, pop it over the rad tail and stick an elastic band(hair bobbles work a treat too!) around it, twisting to make tighter. 

I generally empty the rad outside too, lighter to put it back up. :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> I've always used cling film and an elastic band!!
> 
> Regularly taking rads off as I never like painting behind them using a roller extension. Plus building the extension last few years rads are constantly on and off!!
> 
> ...


I'd never empty a rad buddy as you'll lose a lot of inhibitor that way.

Easier to seal it like you do with the cling film (never thought of that, great tip) and keep it full then just top up the system and bleed the rad if necessary


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> I'd never empty a rad buddy as you'll lose a lot of inhibitor that way.
> 
> Easier to seal it like you do with the cling film (never thought of that, great tip) and keep it full then just top up the system and bleed the rad if necessary


To be honest I've never topped inhibitor up! Must be none left in our system, I've had every single rad except one off since moving here 7yrs ago!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice idea but i'll stick with my long handled mini roller, much easier and I tend to find if I take things apart which have water in them they always leak when I put them back together - LOL - I could never be a plumber, I would have a nervous breakdown!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Juke_Fan said:


> Nice idea but i'll stick with my long handled mini roller, much easier and I tend to find if I take things apart which have water in them they always leak when I put them back together - LOL - I could never be a plumber, I would have a nervous breakdown!


To be fair it's not that difficult. I'm only a diy'er so not messing with gas or boilers etc but basic plumbing like moving radiators and pipework for sinks, outside taps etc is really easy. Soldering joints I find so easy and never had any issues, unlike when the plumber put our new boiler and system in. There wasn't one radiator I didn't have to tighten joints up on!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> To be fair it's not that difficult. I'm only a diy'er so not messing with gas or boilers etc but basic plumbing like moving radiators and pipework for sinks, outside taps etc is really easy. Soldering joints I find so easy and never had any issues, unlike when the plumber put our new boiler and system in. There wasn't one radiator I didn't have to tighten joints up on!


This. I think the very thought of going near pipework scares people. As long as you know where the stop**** is, what's the worst that could happen..?


----------

